

Why Waste Servers' Heat? - pham
http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/11/07/23/1320207/Why-Waste-Servers-Heat?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=twitter

======
phamilton
The more compelling discussion to me is why not use open air cooling. I worked
in an HPC environment when it was in the single digits outside, and our cold
aisle was in the low 70s. (The hot aisle was ~100 F, which felt pretty nice on
a cold day).

~~~
jwilliams
Intel has been looking at this for a while - and had quite a few successful
experiments (OP is probably aware of this). I think the stumbling point is the
HDDs, which have a much higher rate of failure when the temperature has a high
degree of variation.

------
pinko
Our data center, which is powered by gas turbines, uses its waste heat to heat
nearby buildings in the winter, and to cool the data center in the summer (via
absorption chillers).

------
4J7z0Fgt63dTZbs
For some reason I'm desperate to see this complete the circle in closed
ecosystem that involves "in-house farms" and "air/water purification system"
and all those futuristic concept.

